# Vittoria 28" tubeless tire



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 3, 2021)

I have this Vittoria tire that came to me in a box of parts. I know nothing about these tires wondering if it is something someone can use. I have it posted in for sale parts, I know not a lot of high end road parts are sold on this site so I wanted to give a heads up that I posted it. Thanks in advance.


----------

